# Il verbo piacere



## Eáránë

Ciao tutti, 

Mi dicono sempre che esistono solo due forme del verbo "piacere": ovvero "piace" e "piacciono".

Così si può dire:
- mi piace il giallo
- mi piacciono i gialli

Ma in alcune tabelle grammaticali sono anche scritte le forme "piaccio", "piaci", "piaciamo", "piacete". 
Quando si usano quelle forme allora?


----------



## SignorinaSignificante

"Piacere a" puoi pensarlo come "essere gradito a" o "essere amato da" o "essere apprezzato da".
Si può coniugare per qualsiasi persona verbale, come un qualunque altro verbo.
Esempi:

I s. (Io) piaccio a te / (io) ti piaccio (= tu mi ami, tu mi apprezzi)
I s. (Io) piaccio a Marco (= Marco mi ama)

II s. (Tu) piaci a me / (tu) mi piaci (= io ti amo)
II s. (Tu) piaci alla gente (= la gente ti ama)

III s. Il tuo esempio: Il giallo mi piace / mi piace il giallo / il giallo piace a me / a me piace il giallo.... 

I pl. (Noi) piaciamo ai bambini.

II pl. (Voi) piacete ai miei amici. 

III pl. Il tuo esempio: I gialli mi piacciono / mi piacciono i gialli...  (ma non credo che questa frase abbia senso!!! "i gialli" cosa vuol dire?!)


----------



## Eáránë

Grazie tanto!

Le forme della prima e seconda persona (singolare/plurale) si usano molto nella lingua parlata? O appartengono soprattutto alla lingua scritta?
Perché ho sempre incontrato frasi come: Tu mi piace, gli piace guardare la TV, mi piacciono i film, Le piacciono le caramelle, ... (solo alla terza persona singolare o plurale)

(i gialli < il giallo è un romanzo poliziesco, no?)


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Eáránë said:


> Grazie tanto!
> 
> Le forme della prima e seconda persona (singolare/plurale) si usano molto nella lingua parlata? O appartengono soprattutto alla lingua scritta?
> Perché ho sempre incontrato frasi come: Tu mi piace, gli piace guardare la TV, mi piacciono i film, Le piacciono le caramelle, ... (solo alla terza persona singolare o plurale)
> 
> (i gialli < il giallo è un romanzo poliziesco, no?)



Si usano quando è necessario. Credo che il problema sia che non è molto frequente trovare frasi in cui "tu" o "voi" siano i soggetti di piacere.
Nei tuoi esempi piacere è alla terza persona perchè il soggetto è plurale. Per usarlo alla seconda dovresti avere un soggetto tipo "voi" (per esempio: Siete molto simpatici. Mi piacete proprio!), o "tu" (Mi piaci proprio!), o "io" (dici che le [= a lei] piaccio?)

EFC


----------



## luway

Eáránë said:


> ...
> (i gialli < il giallo è un romanzo poliziesco, no?)


  sì, lo è  (senza contesto era una frase molto enigmatica, apparentemente priva di senso...)


----------



## Eáránë

Grazie a tutti!
Ora capisco.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

E' normalmente usato in tutte le sue forme (è un verbo estremamente  comune).
Aggiungo che c'è ovviamente una grande differenza tra piacere ed amare. Piacere è vicino a gradire, implica un grado di coinvolgimento minimo, un apprezzamento attivo ma non eccessivamente partecipe. Banalmente, una ragazza che piace non te la sposeresti mai.


----------



## SignorinaSignificante

Eáránë: lingua scritta o lingua parlata, non cambia niente! 
A seconda del soggetto, devi coniugare il verbo, come sempre. 
Forse non hai ben chiaro questo:

se dico "Mi piacciono i gialli" (scusa, prima non avevo capito il senso!) il soggetto non è "io", il soggetto è "i gialli" (III pers. plur.): "Mi piacciono i gialli" = "I gialli piacciono a me".
Se dico "Ti piaccio", il soggetto non è "tu", il soggetto è "io" (I pers. sing.): "Ti piaccio" = "Io piaccio a te".
E così via... 





			
				Eáránë said:
			
		

> Tu mi piace


Attenzione! 

Tu mi piaci  = tu piaci a me 
>> come vedi, in questa frase il soggetto è "tu" e quindi il verbo si coniuga alla II persona singolare!


----------



## daffodil4

Buongiorno! e' la prima volta che uso questo forum. Sto imparando italiano. Ho capito che si usa mi piace quando il nome e' singolare e mi piacciono quando il nome e' plurale. Vorrei sapere se e meglio usare mi piace o mi piacciono quando si tratta di una lista - per esempio Mi piace lo stile di vita, la gente e il paesaggio o Mi piacciono lo stile di vita, la gente e il paesaggio?

Grazie e buona giornata!


----------



## ohbice

daffodil4 said:


> Buongiorno! e' la prima volta che uso questo forum. Sto imparando italiano. Ho capito che si usa mi piace quando il nome e' singolare e mi piacciono quando il nome e' plurale. Vorrei sapere se e meglio usare mi piace o mi piacciono quando si tratta di una lista - per esempio
> Mi piace lo stile di vita, la gente e il paesaggio
> Mi piacciono lo stile di vita, la gente e il paesaggio?
> 
> Grazie e buona giornata!


Ciao 
p


----------



## Odysseus54

Non si tratta di un quesito su una traduzione.  Lo trasferisco al Solo Italiano per l'eventuale continuazione.

Nel merito, non mi pare che l'opzione del verbo al singolare sia sbagliata.  Ci sento una sfumatura diversa, che sottolinea i soggetti del verbo uno per uno, invece che come elementi di un elenco.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

L'argomento è già stato discusso

*Mi piace vs. mi piacciono*

*Linee guida integrali del forum italiano-inglese *
*Regolamento integrale dei forum di WordReference *

*Come si effettua una ricerca nel forum? *
*Come devo scegliere i titoli delle discussioni?*
*Cosa significa "aggiungere il contesto"? *
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## bearded

SignorinaSignificante said:


> I pl. (Noi) piaciamo ai bambini


Veramente ''noi pia*cc*iamo''.  Credo si dicesse così anche nel 2011.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Temo proprio di no, bm. Piàccio, piaci, piace, piaciamo, piacéte, piàcciono.

GS


----------



## bearded

Temo proprio che ti sbagli, G.Spizzi.  La forma 'piaciamo' è ammessa come secondaria, o meno comune di 'piacciamo'. Il Dizionario Zingarelli conosce solo quest'ultima.
Anzi, mi correggo: 'piaciamo' non è neppure ammessa. Vedi Vocabolario Treccani (anche online).


----------



## dragonseven

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Temo proprio di no, bm. [...] Piaciamo [...]
> 
> GS


 Come «no»?! 
_Piacciamo _è l'unica forma corretta.
_*Piaciamo _è semplicemente errato._ _


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è parlato nella discussione 'Piacciamo o piaciamo?'


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hai ragione tu, bm, e ti chiedo scusa.
E mi condannano pure il Devoto-Oli e il mitico Serianni. 
Forse a mia parziale giustificazione posso dire che nella versione del Treccani sul mio ipad viene data soltanto la versione con una "c".
Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## bearded

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ti chiedo scusa


Davvero non c'è di che. Discutiamo serenamente. Quante volte anch'io dico cav...inesattezze - credo più di te...?


----------



## frugnaglio

Anche per me è _piacciamo_… ma questo mi ha fatto notare che, invece, per me il verbo _giacere_, che per il resto si coniuga come _piacere_, fa _giaciamo_ con una sola C all'indicativo e _giacciamo_ al congiuntivo. È un idiotismo (nel qual caso, vi prego, non datemi dell'idiota; tutt'al più dell'idiotista ) o esiste davvero un verbo che differenzia il congiuntivo dall'indicativo alla prima persona plurale del presente? Pensavo che fossero due forme identiche per tutti i verbi!


----------



## Lubella

scusa, non so come altri, ma io non ho capito la tua domanda.....


----------



## Necsus

frugnaglio said:


> per me il verbo _giacere_, che per il resto si coniuga come _piacere_, fa _giaciamo_ con una sola C all'indicativo e _giacciamo_ al congiuntivo.


Ciao, frugnaglio.
Scusa, ma da dove proviene questa tua convinzione? Da qualche grammatica o vocabolario? Perché (Treccani):
*giacére* v. intr. [lat. iacēre] (pres. indic. giàccio, giaci, giace, giacciamo, giacéte, giàcciono; pres. cong. giàccia, ... giacciamo, giacciate, giàcciano; pass. rem. giàcqui, giacésti, ecc.; part. pass. giaciuto; aus. essere).


----------



## frugnaglio

Necsus said:


> Ciao, frugnaglio.
> Scusa, ma da dove proviene questa tua convinzione?


Ciao. Nessuna convinzione, mi sono solo accorto che spontaneamente dico “giaciamo”. Chissà perché.


----------



## Necsus

Ah... Be', allora forse per lo stesso (non-)motivo per cui c'è chi dice _piaciamo_ e non _piacciamo_.


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> Ah... Be', allora forse per lo stesso (non-)motivo per cui c'è chi dice _piaciamo_ e non _piacciamo_.


 Ciao Necsus.
No. Quanto scritto da Frugnaglio ha la sua motivazione. 
Mentre _*piaciamo _è del tutto scorretto, _giaciamo_ è considerato_ "meno bene_". 
Infatti, il DOP ne dà anche una motivazione:





			
				Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia said:
			
		

> [A]ccanto a *giacciamo*, meno bene *giaciamo*, dove l'irregolare scempiam[ento] è reso meno evidente dalla posiz[ione] protonica.


Ora, però, non chiedetemi il perché di questo...


----------



## Necsus

Dragon, però se leggi i link all'altro thread e quello dell'Accademia della Crusca che ho fornito sopra vedrai che _pia*c*iamo _non è affatto universalmente considerato "del tutto scorretto".
E il fatto che in _gia*c*iamo _"l'irregolare scempiamento" sia reso meno evidente dalla posizione protonica, cioè dal fatto che sulla vocale che lo segue cade l'accento quindi si fa meno caso al mancato raddoppiamento, ovviamente può valere anche per _pia*c*iamo_.


----------



## frugnaglio

Grazie, Dragon e Necsus. Noto che il DOP non è d'accordo neppure con se stesso: al commento su “giaciamo” aggiunge “cfr. *tacere*”. Però a *tacere* dà la forma “taciamo” come errata, non meno corretta.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Frugnaglio, Prego! 
Forse ti sarà piú chiaro leggendo a seguito. 


Necsus said:


> Dragon, però se leggi i link


Cosa ti fa credere che non li abbia letti? 

Il fatto che non sia universalmente riconosciuto o considerato del tutto scorretto è un difetto di chi la pensa in questo modo: modernamente c'è una sola forma corretta ed è quella con la doppia _c_.
Un paio di attestazioni al riguardo, una [ormai] “antica” di Gaetano Valeriani e una “moderna” [direi “attuale”] di A. Gabrielli, spero siano sufficienti. 

Al contrario, se si pensa che la forma scempia sia anch'essa corretta questi dovrà scrivere tutta la coniugazione (almeno dell'indicativo 1a persona) in detta forma se non altro per coerenza (come ben spiega il Mastrofini: qui e ripreso, poi, qui dal Gherardini). 

Ognuno operi la sua scelta. Per quel che mi riguarda sto con Dante [e il Gabrielli].


----------



## Necsus

Dragonseven, naturalmente è nostro indiscutibile diritto giudicare in difetto chi la pensa in modo diverso da noi, ma vorrei approfittare di questa tua affermazione per chiarire a chi ci legge, che potrebbe forse essere stato indotto a equivocare, che io non ho mai messo in discussione, né qui né altrove, l'attestata correttezza della forma con la doppia C. Non è di questo che sto dibattendo. Avevo risposto a frugnaglio facendo la considerazione che il suo dire istintivamente _giaciamo _era probabilmente effetto dello stesso meccanismo che induce tanti a dire _piaciamo_, che non è ignoranza, ma semplicemente l'influenza di una forma che è indubbiamente diffusa in modo non del tutto trascurabile, corretta o meno che sia, come si evince anche dal fatto che questa discussione ha luogo. Ed è ovvio che a mio modo di vedere la spiegazione del suo dire _giaciamo_, non può essere l'inconscia consapevolezza che, come tu dici,*«*mentre _*piaciamo _è del tutto scorretto, _giaciamo_ è considerato_ "meno bene_"*»*, né tanto meno condivido che la motivazione di questo giudizio sia che per _giaciamo _*«*l'irregolare scempiam[ento] è reso meno evidente dalla posiz[ione] protonica*»*, perché, come ho detto, varrebbe anche per _piaciamo_.

Cosa mi fa credere che tu non abbia letto le discussioni dei link che ho segnalato? Il fatto che non hai minimamente tenuto conto delle sia pure poche affermazioni che testimoniano l'esistenza del dubbio, che vengono da forumisti come noi, quindi degni di altrettanto credito, ma anche da eminenti strumenti linguistici, come il GRADIT e il Garzanti. Li riporto io:

Dalla discussione in WRF:
post #1: 





> Secondo il Garzanti è piaciamo.(1 sola c)


post #3: 





> ma anche _noi piaciamo_ è corretto.



Nel filone di Cruscate:
post #1 





> Piacciamo: circa 21.500 / Piaciamo: 741


post #2 





> Il GRADIT dà entrambe le varianti per tutt'e due le persone.



A questi aggiungo (anche se già nel filone di Cruscate vi si fa cenno) il TRECCANI, che mentre nel vocabolario propone solo la versione con la doppia C, nei Sinonimi e contrari riporta:
*«piacere*² v. intr. [lat. _placēre_] (pres. indic. _piàccio_, _piaci_, _piace_, _piaciamo_, _piacéte_, _piàcciono_; pass. rem. _piàcqui_, _piacésti_, ecc.; pres. cong. _piàccia_, ... _piaciamo_, _piaciate_, _piàcciano_; part. pass. _piaciuto_; aus. _essere_).*»*
Non credo minimamente al refuso, ma se mai fosse, sarebbe indicativo di quanto la forma scempia è radicata.

Insomma, a me pare evidente che una confusione tra le due forme comunque esiste, e non vedo per quale ragione si debba negarlo.


----------



## frugnaglio

Concordo con Necsus che la “spiegazione” (?) del DOP della supposta ragione per cui anche la singola c è accettabile («l'irregolare scempiamento è reso meno evidente dalla posizione protonica») avrebbe senso solo se si applicasse anche agli altri casi simili (ovvero anche a “piaciamo”).



Necsus said:


> il suo dire istintivamente _giaciamo _era probabilmente effetto dello stesso meccanismo che induce tanti a dire _piaciamo_, che non è ignoranza, ma semplicemente l'influenza di una forma che è indubbiamente diffusa in modo non del tutto trascurabile, corretta o meno che sia, come si evince anche dal fatto che questa discussione ha luogo.



“L'influenza di una forma che è indubbiamente diffusa in modo non del tutto trascurabile”, dici? Sospetto che la causa sia anzi quella opposta: ovvero il fatto che il verbo _giacere_ è di uso poco frequente, e in particolare con soggetto “noi” lo si sente (o legge) con frequenza prossima a zero. Quante volte avete detto o sentito dire _giacciamo/giaciamo_? Forse mai. La differenza col verbo _piacere_, che è comunissimo, è evidente. Quindi da una parte è naturale tendere a coniugarlo regolarmente (_giaciamo_), dall'altra si fa sentire l'influenza del verbo _piacere_ (probabilmente in qualche modo si tende a collocarli inconsapevolmente nella stessa categoria, dato che hanno forme simili: giaccio, piaccio; giacque, piacque) e quindi è naturale anche coniugarlo come _piacere_ (_giacciamo_).

O almeno, sarebbe così semplice se non vi fosse anche chi dice _piaciamo_... e di questo non so che dire... se non che le scelte sono due, o li tacciamo d'ignoranza, o tacciamo e basta!


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> {I}o non ho mai messo in discussione, né qui né altrove, l'attestata correttezza della forma con la doppia C. Non è di questo che sto dibattendo.


 In effetti, neanch'io. 


> Avevo risposto a frugnaglio facendo la considerazione che il suo dire istintivamente _giaciamo_ era probabilmente effetto dello stesso meccanismo che induce tanti a dire _piaciamo_, che non è ignoranza, ma semplicemente l'influenza di una forma che è indubbiamente diffusa in modo non del tutto trascurabile, corretta o meno che sia, come si evince anche dal fatto che questa discussione ha luogo. Ed è ovvio che a mio modo di vedere la spiegazione del suo dire giaciamo, non può essere l'inconscia consapevolezza che, come tu dici,*«*mentre *_piaciamo_ è del tutto scorretto, _giaciamo_ è considerato "meno bene"*»*, né tanto meno condivido che la motivazione di questo giudizio sia che per _giaciamo_ *«*l'irregolare scempiam[ento] è reso meno evidente dalla posiz[ione] protonica*»*, perché, come ho detto, varrebbe anche per _piaciamo_.


Sono d'accordo con te, Necsus, però la distinzione che ho riportato è data dal DOP. Capisco le perplessità che possono scaturire da essa, tuttavia questa ha un elemento di fondo che la giustifica (implicita nelle motivazioni che ne dà Mastrofini).





> Cosa mi fa credere che tu non abbia letto le discussioni dei link che ho segnalato? Il fatto che non hai minimamente tenuto conto delle sia pure poche affermazioni che testimoniano l'esistenza del dubbio, che vengono da forumisti come noi, quindi degni di altrettanto credito, ma anche da eminenti strumenti linguistici, come il GRADIT e il Garzanti.


 Ma come «non ne ho tenuto conto»? Il dubbio è legittimo ed io non lo contesto affatto. Ho dato semplicemente il mio parere basandomi su fatti storici e moderni.
Inoltre, mi pare invero di non aver screditato alcuno.
Per quanto concerne il GRADIT e il Garzanti [e altri come loro allo stesso modo], se riportano la coniugazione della 1a persona plurale in entrambe le forme (sia con la _c _scempia che con la doppia _c_) come valide, lo stesso si dovrebbe riportare anche per la singolare (_piacio_; _giacio_).
Questo non avviene poiché, essendo «dizionari dell'uso» (i quali oggigiorno sono perlopiú [dico io] lungi dall'essere «normativi»), essi si limitano a riportare l'uso, appunto, senza marca del caso.


> Insomma, a me pare evidente che una confusione tra le due forme comunque esiste, e non vedo per quale ragione si debba negarlo.


 Non capisco chi l'abbia negato. 
Personalmente, ho solo affermato il mio pensiero e nello specifico che, per coerenza, se si accettano la forma scempia _piaciamo_ e simili si deve accettare anche per _piacio_ e simili.


----------

